# Holy Grail Products



## haleylovesMAC (Jun 23, 2010)

I wanna hear everybody's HG products. Here are mine:

Foundation: Everyday Minerals Intensive Formula in Sandy Fair (a.k.a. the lightest color they've got)

Blush: Flirt's Whipped Blush in Madame X. 

Powder: MAC's Blot Powder in Light. I only use it on the go though, since I use powder foundation.

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Incurance

Eye Shadow: Sally Girl's Baked and Regular shadows.

Eye Liner: Cargo's Smoky Eye Set in Katmandu (sp?)

Mascara: MAC's Opulash (new but amazing!)

Lip Balm: Burt's Bees with Honey

Lip Stick: MAC's Lollipop Loving and Viva Glam Gaga

Lip Gloss: MAC's Pink Lemonaide and Viva Glam SE

Cleanser: Amythest Soap's Honey Complexion Bar


----------



## Junkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Foundation: MUFE Mat Velvet 40 & Vichy Dermablend 20 Nude

Blush: MAC Ripe Peach or Joyous BPB. 

Powder: MUFE Duo Mat #207 compact

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye Shadow: MAC Young Punk MES

Eye Liner: Rimmel Spark It Up! Liner in Ultraviolet

Mascara: Maybelline The Falsies

Lip Balm: JOE Cosmetics in Blush

Lip Stick: MAC Fresh Salmon

Lip Gloss: MAC Blackfire Glimmerglass (before I ran out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Cleanser: MAC VAE & Neutrogena Grapefruit gel cleanser w/ salicylic acid


----------



## Caderas (Jun 23, 2010)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay in 150 Buff

Blush: Benefit's CoraLista/ MAC Harmony for contour

Powder: MAC Invisible Set Powder

Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion

Eye Shadow: MAC shadows, Pink Opal pigment!

Eye Liner: L'Oreal HIP black gel liner

Mascara: Covergirl LashBlast w/ Rimmel Sexy Curves

Lip Balm: Burt's Bees

Lip Stick: right now, VG Gaga

Lip Gloss: Soap&Glory's SexyMotherPucker gloss'

Cleanser: Philosophy Purity


----------



## Senoj (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy Grail Products

Mac's Studio Finish Concealer

Elf's brow kit in Dark

Elf's waterproof eyeliner pen in black

Mac's Current Lip glass

Mac Fix Plus

Mac Oil Control Lotion

Mac Ricepaper

Coastal Scents 88 palette


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Foundation: N/A

Blush: MAC Dollymix

Powder:MSF Natural in Deep Dark

Eye Primer: UDPP MAC Paint, NYX Milk JEP

Eye Shadow: NARS 9947 Palette

Eye Liner: Sephora Eye Kohl in Black & Stila liquid Eye Pen

Mascara: Zoom Fast Black Lash

Lip Balm: Juicy Couture (comes in a little heart tin)

Lip Stick: MAC Peachstock

Lip Gloss: tiNte lip gloss in Peach

Lip Liner: NYX Cola or MAC BBQ

Cleanser: MAC VAE and Green Cleanser


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 23, 2010)

Foundation: Don't wear foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but when I did I thought Revlon Colorstay was pretty good

Blush: Lancome Miel Glace, and Hot Mama from TheBalm

Powder: Cover FX loose powder

Eye Primer: UDPP. I also like the smashbox one

Eye Shadow: MAC

Eye Liner: I only use liquid liner on lids. And my HG would be l'oreal lineur intense!

Mascara: Diorshow

Lip Balm: Dior creme de rose

Lip Stick: MAC

Lip Gloss: Illume and Afterglow from Smashbox

Cleanser: Dior Lait Magique Cleansing Milk

Another HG that doesn't fit into the categories mentioned - Dior Powder Brow Pencil. The most amazing brow pencil out there!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 23, 2010)

Foundation: for everyday: Bare Minerals. For when i have more time:  MUFE HD

Blush: NARS Orgasm, MUFE HD in walk of shame, MAC's blush of youth or Dame

Powder: MUFE HD silica powder

Eye Primer: udpp and mufe grease paints

Eye Shadow: Mac's pressed and pigments, MUFE star powders and pigments

Eye Liner: Stila's new smudge stick (or feline), stila smude pot (for gel liner), mac liquid last for all day wear

Mascara: MUFE smokey lash (volume) + Fiberwig (lenght)

Lip Balm: Burts bees

Lip Stick: Mac's modesty, Dubonnet, Stila's long lasting colour in... red Mac's brave

Lip Gloss: MAC's full for you, jampacked, sashbox o glow, duwop twilight lip venom stain, 

Cleanser: philosophy's purity


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_ 
Another HG that doesn't fit into the categories mentioned - Dior Powder Brow Pencil. The most amazing brow pencil out there!!!_

 
My favorite brow product is MAC's Brow Set in Beguile. When I dye my hair dark, though, I use the product you mentioned.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Dior Capture Totale

Blush: MAC Gold Spill MSF

Powder: MAC Light Medium Matte and Shimmer MSF & Smashbox Halo

Eye Primer: UDPP, Mac Paint Pots in Painterly and Bare Canvas

Eye Shadow: MAC Pigments (favs-Sunpepper and Lily White)

Eye Liner: MAC Powerpoints and Avon Daring Definition Gel Liner (I like these better than Fluidlines)

Mascara: Still in search of holy grail for this....

Lip Balm: Burt's Bees with Honey

Lip Stick: NARS Senorita

Lip Gloss: NARS Sweet Dreams

Cleanser: LUSH Angel's on Bare Skin


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: MUFE Face and Body in 12

Blush: Mac Vintage grape or Marine Life

Powder: MAC MSFN in dark

Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion

Eye Shadow: Stila All Doll'd Up Pallete

Eye Liner: Mac Blacktrack

Mascara: N/A Haven't found one that's HG...

Lip Balm: N/A Haven't found one that's HG...

Lip Stick: Violetta, Show Orchid

Lip Gloss: Mac Electric Fucia

Cleanser: N/A Haven't found one that's HG...

Brow: Mac spiked


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: MUFE HD 160 & Hourglass Veil in #4

Blush: MAC Fleur Power - This one never fails me

MSF: Warmed

Bronzer: Guerlian Terracotta in #2

Eye Primer: UDPP in Sin

Eye Shadow: MAC Ricepaper & Chocolate Brown Pigment

Mascara: Nars in black orchid

Lip Gloss: B.E Buxom Lips in Dolly - I would die w/o this

Cleanser: Lush Coal Face soap - thank you for saving my skin

Moisturizer: Caudlie Premire Cru - Heaven in a bottle

Brush: Stila #9 - How I love you so


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Haven't found a lot of my HGs yet, but here are the ones I have found:

	Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier Oil-Free TM

	Concealer: Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer

	Blush: MUFE HD Blush (for cream formula)

	Powder: MUFE HD translucent powder

	Eye Liner: Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen

	Mascara: Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill

	Lip Balm: Aveda SPF15 Lip Saver balm

	Lip Gloss: Dior Addict Ultra Gloss

	Cleanser: Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil A/O

  	Toner: DDF Glycolic Toner 10%

  	Sunscreen: Kate Somerville Serum Sunscreen SPF 55


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Temptu Airpod Foundation - Porcelain 001

Blush: MAC - Pink Swoon

Powder: MAC - Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder

Eye Primer: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion (true love <3)

Eye Shadow: Sally Girl's Baked and Regular shadows.

Eye Liner: Urban Decay Glide-On 24/7 Eyeliner (ANY color)

Mascara: Lancome - Oscillation

Lip Balm: none (currently using Nivea)

Lip Stick: MAC - Viva Glam VI SE & Urban Decay - Naked

Lip Gloss: MAC - Viva Glam VI SE & Urban Decay - Max

Cleanser: Shiseido - White Lucent Cleansing Foam

Eyeshadow: Kat Von D - Ludwig Palette & MAC - Shadowy Lady Quad


----------



## Penn (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Still in search of a HG

Blush: MAC Eversun BPB, Nars Luster 

Powder: MAC MSFN

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye Shadow: MAC

Eye Liner: MAC Liquid Last Liner I really don't know what I'd do without it, and Fluidline

Mascara: Dior Blackout, Loreal Voluminous

Lip Balm: Chapstick, Korres Jasmine Lip Butter

Lip Stick: MAC Peachstock

Lip Gloss: Smashbox Pout

Cleanser: Philosophy's Purity


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Nars Sheer Glow for everyday, MUFE HD for special occasion

Blush: Nars

Powder: Ben Nye translucent powder to set, MAC's Blot Powder to touch up during the day

Eye Primer: MAC paint pots

Eye Shadow: MAC, Nars, MUFE

Eye Liner: Lise Watier, MUFE, Bobbi Brown

Mascara: Lancome Hypnose

Lip Balm: Kiehl's 

Lip Stick: Nars, MAC, Chanel

Lip Gloss: MAC lipglass, Chanel glossimer

Cleanser: Clinique


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Givenchy skin tonic in shade 501

Blush: MAC well dressed or mallys shimmer shape and glow in the pink lighter

Powder: Bare minerals mineral veil

Eye Primer: Mac Paint Pots in soft ochre and Bare study

Eye Shadow: MAC shadows guerlain quads

Eye Liner: MAC fluidlines and urban decay 24/7's

Mascara: Lancomes deficils

Lip Balm: Nothing really sticks out

Lip Stick: Cliniques buttershines and estee lauders gloss sticks

Lip Gloss: Not much of a gloss girl but mac lusterglass i suppose

Cleanser: Decleor


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: Mufe Face and Body

Blush: Chanel Imprevu

Powder: Ben Nye Banana Powder

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye Shadow: Ricepaper by Mac

Eye Liner: Aqua Black Cream Shadow/Liner by Mufe

Mascara: Chanel Inimitable

Lip Balm: Vaseline (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lip Stick:  Honeyflower, Show Orchid and Violetta by Mac

Lip Gloss: Pink Poodle by Mac

Cleanser: Neutrogena Invigorating Scrub


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Foundation: None yet

Concealer: MAC Moisturecover

Blush: NARS Orgasm

Powder: MAC MSFN

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye Shadow: MAC Soft Brown, MAC Painterly PP

Eye Liner: MAC Teddy

Mascara: None yet

Lip Balm: Kiehls

Lip Stick: MAC Blankety, Sandy B

Lip Gloss: MAC love Nectar, Chanel Sirop

Cleanser: BE Purifying Cleanser


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Foundation: Skin79 Super BB cream (pink bottle)

Blush: NARS Sex 

Powder: Everyday Minerals Finishing Powder

Eye Primer: MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot

Eye Shadow: MAC Heat ELement

Eye Liner: MAC Blacktrak!!!!! (DIE WITHOUT THS)

Mascara: DIOR SHOW ICONIC!!! (DIE WITHOUT THIS TOO)

Lip Balm: Burt's Bees 

Lip Stick: MAC Frekletone

Lip Gloss: LipFusion Belle? (not the biggest on lg's)

Cleanser: Shiseido White Lucent Cleaner


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Foundation: MAC studio tech NC15

Blush: none yet. im not much of a blush person. 

Powder: covergirl clean powder

Eye Primer: typically UDPP sometimes udpp in sin

Eye Shadow: urban decay ammo pallete

Eye Liner: urban decay zero

Mascara: none yet. im to picky

Lip Balm: EOS in summerfruit, LUSH none of your beeswax

Lip Stick: MAC viva glam 5, but i lost it

Lip Gloss: some clear NYX lipgloss

Cleanser: LUSH angels on bare skin, and LUSH ultrabland


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jun 25, 2010)

*Foundation:* MAC - Studio Fix Fluid: NC15

*Blush: *MAC - The Prefect Cheek/Emote

*Powder:* MAC - Mineralize Skinfinish Natural: Light Medium

*Eye Primer: *MAC - Paint Pot: Painterly

*Eye Shadow:* MAC - Blanc Type

*Eye Liner:* MAC - Penultimate: Rapidblack

*Mascara:* N/A

*Lip Balm:* Burt's Bees Original

*Lip Stick:* MAC - High Tea

*Lip Gloss:* VS Beauty Rush - Any

*Cleanser:* N/A


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 25, 2010)

Foundation: none

Blush: MAC Blooming, Emote or Dollymix

Powder: MSF Medium Plus

Eye Primer: UDPP or TFSI

Eye Shadow: MAC Woodwinked

Eye Liner: none

Mascara: none. they all flake on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lip Balm: LaBello

Lip Stick: MAC High Tea

Lip Gloss: MAC Liqueur or Nice Buzz, Chanel Glossimer Blizzard

Cleanser: Body Shop Tea Tree Foaming Cleanser


----------



## Snow White (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are mine:

Foundation: Chanel Pro Lumiere ♥

Blush: Chanel Nude JC and MAC Mineralize blusher in Warm Soul

Powder: Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Powder

Eye Primer: none/ don't use eye primer

Eye Shadow: MAC Brule, Bamboo, All That Glitters, Handwritten

Eye Liner: Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Black Ink and Caviar Ink ♥ 

Mascara: Benefit Badgal lash or Diorshow

Lip Balm: Dr Hauschka

Lip Stick: MAC See Sheer, Benefit Good to Go, MAC Hug Me and Lady Danger

Lip Gloss: I don't particularly like lip glosses

Cleanser: Lux bar soap/ Shu Uemura cleansing oil


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 28, 2010)

Foundation: MUFE Mat Velvet + in #60 honey beige

Blush: MAC sunny by nature MSF

Powder: BE Bare Minerals spf foundation in medium tan

Eye Primer: UDPP

Eye Shadow: MAC evening aura (neo sci-fi)

Eye Liner: MAC feline power khol

Mascara: Maybelline's Colossal Lash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lip Balm: MAC naked honey skin salve

Lip Stick: MAC brave new bronze

Lip Gloss: right now- MAC fold & tuck (pret-a-papier)

Cleanser: St Ives gentle apricot scrub


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 17, 2010)

Foundation: Dior icone in #21-22
Blush: Mac Flower mist dew (i bought only one when t came out, I should have bought 4)
Powder: Mac studio fix 
Eye primer: Mac painterly paintpot
Eyeshadow: Mac copperplate, patina, sketch and haux
Eye liner: Mac blacktrack fluidliner
Mascara: Chanel exteptionel
Lip balm: Korres
Lipstick: Mac fleshpot, myth and rose maiden. Este lauder Vanilla truffle
Lipgloss: don't use any but i love those fruity smelling dior squeeze tubes
Cleanser: Some johnson's face cleanser/ scrub


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 17, 2010)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Natural Tan and Photoready Golden Beige blended 2gether<3
Blush: Too Faced Mocha Mi Amore
Powder: Colorstay pressed powder in Medium Dark
Eye Primer: Too Faced and Urban Decay
Eye Shadow: MAC and Too Faced
Eye Liner: Revlon pencil
Mascara: Too Faced Lash Injection
Lip Balm: Pucker Ups! Watermelon and Coconut flavors
Lip Stick: NYX Strawberry Milk and MAC Tanarama
Lip Gloss: MAC Opal lustreglass and Zoya Hot lips
Cleanser: Clean and Clear


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 21, 2010)

Foundation: Maybelline Smooth Mousse foundation

Blush: Nars Orgasm

Powder: MAC prep prime white powder

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Incurance

Eye Shadow: Benefit Fawn Over Me

Eye Liner:  MACS powersurge

Mascara: none really

Lip Balm: badger balm 

Lip Stick: MAC's hug me

Lip Gloss: theBalm Passion my Fruit

Cleanseraula's Choice Moisture Boost Cleaner


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Primer: Philosophy never let them see you shine

Foundation : Mufe hd

Powder : Mac msfn

Lipstick: Rimmel Airy fairy

Blush: Nars Orgasm

Highlighter: Mac By candlelight

Cleanser: Philosophy purity made simple

Mascara: YSL


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jul 22, 2010)

Foundation: Lauder Double Wear

 Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion

Eye Shadow: Lauder Ametyst

Mascara: Lauder Turbo Lash and Lauder Magnascopic

Lip Balm: Co Bigelow

Lip Stick: Laduer Pinkberry

Lip Gloss: Lauder High Gloss in Honey

Cleanser: Lauder Sparkling Clean Foaming Mud

Primer/Skincare: Lauder Idealist


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 22, 2010)

I would call very few items holy grail/cannot live without type of products, but I'll list here what I really really like and keep buying:

Foundation: Estee Lauder Double Wear Light, Bobbi Brown foundation Stick, Clinique Supermoisture Makeup, Estee Lauder Daywear Plus tinted moisturizer

 Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion, Too Faced Shadow Insurance

Eye Shadow: Mac Vanilla e/s, Era e/s

Mascara: Bobbi Brown Everything, Chanel Inimitable, Clinique High Impact, Estee Lauder More Than Mascara

Lip Balm: Mac Lip Conditioner, Bourjois Night Lip Treatment, Clarins Moisture Lip Balm

Lip Stick: Mac Creme Cup, Chanel New York

Lip Gloss: Some Mac, some Clinique, some Chanel

Cleanser: L'Occitane Olive Radiance Cleansing Foam, Clinique Comforting Cream Cleanser, Chanel Eye Makeup remover

Primer/Skincare: Estee Lauder Idealist, L'Occitane Olive moisturizer, Chanel Hydramax+, Mac Prep&Prime spf50

Brushes: Illamasqua, EcoTools, Urban Decay

Blush: Mac, Illamasqua

Powder: Mac MSFN, Chanel loose powder

Highlighter: Mac Shell Pearl, By Candlelight, Illamasqua Lies

Bronzer: Mac Golden, Soleil Tan De Chanel 4 Facettes limited edition bronzing powder, Chanel Bronze Universel cream bronzer


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2010)

There is only 1 product that I can call HG and thats MAC Prep + Prime Lash.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 22, 2010)

Foundation: Lancome photogenic lumenesance

Blush: Nars orgasm

Powder:n/a

Eye Primer: Too faced

Eye Shadow: MAC, Urban Decay

Eye Liner: Urban Decay

Mascara: Dior Show, Maybelline Collosal

Lip Balm: Benefit lipscription 

Lip Stick: Mac

Lip Gloss: MAC lipglass

Cleanser: L'oreal perfect clean, the one with the scrublet, johnson's face wipes, and lancome bifacil eye make up remover


----------



## geeko (Aug 8, 2010)

Primer: MAC prep plus prime fortified in Illuminating
Foundation: Shu Uemura Face architect in 764
Powder: MAC msf natural in medium
Blush: MAC blushers
Eye Primer: -
Eyeshadow: MAC vanilla e/s, ricepaper e/s
Eyeliner: MAC blacktrack fluidline
MASCARA: none...mascaras dun work for me. Only false lashes do.
Lipstick: none
Lipgloss: MAC dazzleglasses / cremesheen glasses
Cleanser: MAC cleanse off oil


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 9, 2010)

Foundation: Clinique Even Better (I use Vanilla, which is a really weird name for that shade because I am not at all pale...)
Blush: MAC Happy Together or Benefit Dallas. I love Dallas so much that I may even repurchase that one even though I think Benefit products are overpriced!
Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, medium plus
Eye primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion, or MAC paint pot in Rubenesque
Eyeshadow: MAC All That Glitters and Handwritten
Eye liner: MAC technakohl graphblack
Mascara: L'Oreal Telescopic Clean Definition in Blackest Black
Lip balm: Burt's Bees
Lipstick: Bare Minerals 100% Natural Lip Color in Cream Puff
Lipgloss: Bare Escentuals Buxom Big & Healthy in Sandy
Cleanser: Clinique liquid facial soap!

now I'm going to go back and read this thread for ideas.


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 9, 2010)

Foundation: still  looking
Blush: Alima apple blossom

Powder: still looking

Eye Primer: Too Faced Shadow Incurance

Eye Shadow: mac naked lunch or shroom

Eye Liner: powersurge

Mascara: none

Lip Balm: Burt's Bees with Honey

Lip Stick:  clinique bamboo pink

Lip Gloss:  smashbox o-glow

Cleanser: Paula's choice one step


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 9, 2010)

Foundation: NARS Sheer Glow in Tahoe

Blush: NARS Torrid

Powder: n/a

Eye Primer: NARS Smudge Proof base

Eye Shadow: MUFE

Eye Liner: MAC Feline

Mascara: Benefit Bad Gal Mascara

Lip Balm: Fresh's Lip Balm

Lip Stick: MAC Rebel

Lip Gloss: MAC Live and Dye (LE)

Cleanser: St. Ives Fresh Cleanser


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

Foundation~ Studio Fix Fluid

Blush~ Tenderling 

Eye Primer~ Bare Study 

Eye Shadow~ Bronze Scape / Solar White / Tempting

Eye Liner~ Black Track 

Mascara~ Plush Lash 

Lip Balm~ Carmex * 

Lip Stick~ N/A 

Lip Gloss~ Oyster girl / Nymphette 

Cleanser~ Deep Clean Neutrogena * 


~ All MAC except the one's with the (*) beside them.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

Oops forgot Powder ~ Studio Fix (MAC)


----------



## obscuria (Aug 9, 2010)

Foundation: Nars sheer glow or Stila's one step makeup

Blush: Ultima II Creamy Powder Blush in Sahara Rose. I'm running out and can't find another one. Noooo.

Powder: MAC MSF Natural

Eye Primer: Bare Escentual's Prime Time Eyelid Primer

Eye Shadow: Vex. Love this one.

Eye Liner: Kat Von D's Tattoo Liner in lapdance and trooper.

Mascara: Covergirl's Waterproof LashBlast 

Lip Balm: Carmex

Lip Stick: 3N/Hue

Lip Gloss: Don't wear any.

Cleanser: Bliss' Fabulous Foaming Face Wash.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2010)

Foundation: Bare Minerals Foundation SPF 15 in Medium Beige

Blush: Bare Minerals Blush Compatibles in Pink Ice and Ginger Spice

Powder: MAC Bronzer in Refined Golden

Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion OR MAC Paint Pots

Eye Shadow: Urban Decay Eye Shadows (my all time favorite is Sin)

Eye Liner: MAC Engraved Power Point Liner

Mascara: Physicians Formula Organic Wear Mascara in Black

Lip Balm: Korres Lip Butter in Pomegranate

Lip Stick: MAC Gaga

Lip Gloss: MAC Lip Glass in Prrr

Cleanser:Burt's Bees Deep Cleanser


----------



## gsbn (Aug 19, 2010)

Foundation: Laura Mercier TM in Porcelain

Blush: BB Apricot/ Paula Dorf Ecstasy/ MAC Well Dressed 

Powder: MAC Prep + Prime Translucent finishing powder

Eye Primer: UDPP

Eye Shadow: MAC (especially Phloof!, Wedge and Mulled Cider), BB (Petal, Ash)

Eye Liner: MAC Dipdown Fluidline

Mascara: Clinique High Impact

Lip Stick: MAC Most Popular


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 23, 2010)

My HG products tend to change from time to time, but sometimes I just keep coming back to certain things.

-As of now, my HGs are:

Foundation: MUFE HD foundation 120 (flawless!) 
Blush: NARS Orgasm (original one)
Powder: MUFE HD Microfinish powder (flawless, so soft and smooth on touch), Guerlain Meteorites Poudre De Perles (smells great to me, nice glow/illuminating) 
Eye Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion (great for normal and oily eyelids)
Eye Shadow: MAC Sumptuous Olive (wonderful color), MAC Blanc Type (nice matte brow highlighter)
Eye Liner: Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl Liner - #04 Oriental Metal (great for daytime), Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners Zero and Yeyo (Zero is a great black, Yeyo is wonderful for waterlining)
Mascara: Haven't found a HG mascara yet.
Lip Balm: Haven't found one yet.
Lip Stick: MAC Hightea (nice nude) and MAC Lollipop' Lovin (to me it's unique)
Lip Gloss: MAC Boy bait Cremesheen, MAC Ever So Rich Cremesheen (both are sheer but not sticky-tacky like MACs lipglasses)
Cleanser: Haven't found it yet.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 24, 2010)

*Foundation:* MUFE HD Foundation 123

*Blush:* MAC Cubic

*Powder:* MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder, MUFE HD Microfinish Powder 

*Eye Primer:* Too Faced Shadow Insurance

*Eye Shadow:* MAC Brule & Vanilla 

*Eye Liner:* UD 24/7 in Zero and Stash

*Mascara:* Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express (waterproof)

*Lip Balm:* Vaseline, Kiehl's

*Lip Stick:* MAC Hug Me

*Lip Gloss:* MAC Cremesheen Glass in Petite Indulgence

*Cleanser:* La Roche Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel


----------



## Ethlinn (Aug 27, 2010)

Foundation: I don't use foundation

Blush: Mac Dainty

Powder: MAC MSF Light Medium

Eye Primer: UDPP

Eye Shadow: Dior Crush Glow

Eye Liner: Dior black

Mascara: Diorshow

Lip Balm: I rarely use this.

Lip Stick: Mac lovelorn

Lip Gloss: Dior's ultraglosses

Cleanser: Dr Renaud raspberry cleansing milk


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

Foundation: Diorskin Nude Foundation

Blush: MAC blush in Notable or NARS Orgasm blush

Powder: Dior mineral powder

Eye Primer: the original Urban Decay primer potion

Eye Shadow: Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Copper Diamond (I LOVE this. I had it years ago, lost it, and just re-bought the new version this month. I feel like they slightly changed the shades a tiny bit, but I still love it.)

Eye Liner: Urban Decay liquid liner in Perversion

Mascara: My actual HG is Ardell falsies 105, but if not that day then Diorshow

Lip Balm: Cherry chapstick

Lip Stick: Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour (LOVE this)

Lip Gloss: Nars lipgloss in Striptease (I wear this almost everyday)

Cleanser: None. I used to like the Garnier skincare line actually, then I stopped using it and now I'm looking into Philosophy for skincare items.

Just wanna add--my HG brushes that I cannot go a day without are: Bobbi Brown eye contour brush, Chanel white mini powder brush, and MAC 136.


----------

